# Problems with water retention and weight gain



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

long time no post! I went a long time with my IBS-C fairly under control, as I was treated for diastasis, which made a huge difference. Nowadays, I still get bloated and feel pressure/ nausea, but it's not nearly as bad with those muscles repaired.

Recently my ibs has been causing weight gain and water retention, despite my religious drinking of diuretic teas. Honestly, I've tried paleo, FODMAPS, gluten free, all the diets, but none have really helped me at all. and over exerting my body with exercise irritates my bowels as well. not sure if theres something I need to be doing to "calm everything down"

I am finally going daily though, for the most part, which was such a big step for me I tried ignoring my other discomforts.

I am 3rd generation Irish in the US, not sure if any Irish people experience similar issues.


----------



## Elina (May 20, 2017)

I have exactly the same problem myself! At the moment my biggest worry is the water retention,not pains,flatulence,bloating or anything like that even though they bother me as well. I gain water weight säseveral kilograms during the day no matter what I eat and I'm using diuretics at the moment since the situation was so bad I couldn't fit into my clothes. I gain only a little water weight if I follow low FODMAP diet and paleo diet but if I happen to eat carbs,sugar or salt my water retention gets really bad even though I'm under the diuretic medication at the moment. Does anyone know what would help? I can't take the diuretics for the rest of my life but at te same time I can't live without them...


----------

